# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  في ذمة الله الشاب أسكندر مهدي

## روح الشرق

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 
*"الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ"*
*يوم الخميس 24 جمادى الأول1429هـ* 
*انتقل الى رحمة الله ورضوانة المرحوم الشاب السعيد أسكندرمهدي عبدالكريم العوى*
*(مقتول قي كورنيش القطيف)*
(العوامية)
*شبكة الناصرة تتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد*
*﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾* 
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## سـلـوان

*الله يـرحمه ويجعـل مثـواهـ الجنـة ويلهم ذويـه الصبر والسـلوان..
0
0
0
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عود الرند

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
الله يـرحمك ويجعـل مثـواك الجنـة ويلهم ذويـك الصبر والسـلوان..
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عشقي الحسين

رحمه الله

----------


## كبرياء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## khozam

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾



رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## الساحر844

> *انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*
> *الله يـرحمك ويجعـل مثـواك الجنـة ويلهم ذويـك الصبر والسـلوان..**
> بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
> ﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
> *﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
> *﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
> *﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾* 
> **



 الله يرحمك ياغالي

----------


## نور من نور

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ساجدة لربها

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ﴿7﴾*

----------


## يوم مولدي

﴿يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي﴾ 
*ورحم الله من قراء سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## حسسينو

رحم الله امواتنا واموات بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
المؤمنين والمؤمنات جميعاً

----------


## *محمد*

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

صدق الله العضيم

----------


## نجمه سهيل

الله يرحمة ويسكنة فسيح جناتة يارب العالمين....
ربنا أرحم موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات يا رب العالمبن.....

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------

